

Facebook U-turns on phone and address data sharing - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/

======
jlaurend
Can you link to the specific article? I couldn't find it on the BBC site. I
found this however: [http://www.vertical-leap.co.uk/news/facebook-uturns-on-
data-...](http://www.vertical-leap.co.uk/news/facebook-uturns-on-data-
sharing/)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Sorry for the screw-up. As it happens, it was submitted earlier anyway:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2115559>

